# 2tes Bike 20" für recht zierliches Mädchen



## affenmann1st (1. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche ein Bike für meine kleine! Denke da an ein kleines 20" Bike.
Der Usprungsplan war aus den beiden alten ihrer Cousins ein vernünftiges bauen,
das geht aber nicht da die Fahrräder extrem schwer sind und alles nicht so passt
wie ich möchte! Das eine hat eine Rücktrittbremse und das andere so eine
komische eben extrem schwere Rahmenform!

Dann wollte ich ein gebrauchtes Markenbike kaufen wie Specialized Hotrock
oder Scott Scale, die sind aber immer noch recht teuer und entsprechend schwer!

Jetzt bin ich soweit, etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zunehmen das sie auch
Spaß am Radeln hat und der Wiederverkauf soll den hohen Preis rechtfertigen…

01. Innenbeinlänge?
            43cm
02. Größe?
            105cm bei 15kg
03. Alter?
            5Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
            Seit etwas über einem Jahr. Fährt schon rel. gut auf ihrem Fahrrad, versucht schon freihändig zu fahren und so kleine Tricks.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
            Sollte so bei max. 350€ liegen!
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
            Ja!
07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
            Das ist eine sehr gute Frage! Ich möchte nicht von null anfangen,
            aber etwas umbauen wäre kein Problem!
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
            Ja aber nur schweres unbrauchbares Zeug!
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
            Wald, Straße, vielleicht auch mal abseits der Wege.
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
            steil, immer bergauf bergab, sonst viel Wald!

Um etwas in der Preisklasse zu bekommen, bin ich natürlich bereit ein gebrauchtes
Bike zu nehmen!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen!?
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## willie (1. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde nach einem KUbikes 20s MTB oder Pyro 20 small suchen. 

Viele Grüße

Willie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (1. August 2018)

Hallo willie,

die habe ich auch auf dem Schirm, nur ist die Auswahl für gebrauchte sehr klein!

Hier mal meine Auwahl:
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/ghost-lanao-kid-r1-0-x0037954?varid=227148--> 9,3kg

https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/fahrraeder/kinder-jugend/bergamont-bergamonster-girl-2018?action_ms=1 à 9,3kg

https://www.liquid-life.de/mondraker/mondraker-leader-20-2017.html --> 8,9kg ohne Pedale

https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/fahrraeder/kinder-jugend/cannondale-quick-20-boy-2018?action_ms=1 à 8,7kg

Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie die Gewicht hier passen?!
Das Cannondale ist natürlich der Favorit!

Was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## joglo (1. August 2018)

Ich glaube die meisten hier würden anstatt neu ein Bike Deiner Liste zu kaufen, lieber etwas länger nach den üblichen guten Kinderbikes (Kubikes, Kania/Pyro, Hotpepper, Islabikes, Woom, Frog etc.) auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt suchen, oder eben den Mehrpreis zahlen.
Für knapp 50€ mehr zum Cannondale, das nicht total daneben ist, aber halt nur billig gemacht ist, bekommst Du das Kubike, das deutlich besser zusammengestellt ist, ordentlich leichter (Cannondale bescheißt wahrscheinlich auch mit der Gewichtsangabe mit üblichen Tricks), und Dir danach auch wieder einen besseren Wiederverkaufspreis bietet,
Da würde ich mir das mit dem Budget nochmals überlegen.


----------



## Kwietsch (2. August 2018)

Ich habe ein 16 Zoll Commencal Rahmen nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut und bin weit weit über den Kosten eines *neuen* Kubikes 16 gelandet. War mir klar, aber das erste Rad sollte individuell sein und kommt später in die Vitrine. Ich kann dem o.g. wirklich nur zustimmen. Das nächste Rad wird gekauft und später weiterverkauft.

Man muss als Vater ausblenden, welche Marken man selbst cool findet. Dem Kind ist es egal.
Über den Wiederverkauf holt man sich den größten Teil der Mehrkosten wieder rein.
Mein Favorit sind Kubikes, auch wg. dem guten Service/Support und schnellem Versand.
50 eur mehr, 1kg weniger, höherer Wiederverkaufswert, sinnvollere/bessere Teile, deutlich mehr smiles per miles.

Aber auch pyro, woom etc. bieten gute Pakete.


----------



## affenmann1st (2. August 2018)

Danke für die Tipps, schaue mal die Kleinanzeigen durch!
Gibt es noch weitere Kinderradhersteller?


----------



## storck-riesen (2. August 2018)

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/


----------



## affenmann1st (2. August 2018)

Was haltet ihr von den dreien?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kubikes-20-custom-8-orange/881083690-217-5589

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-kania-jetzt-pyro-20-small/905019796-217-6454

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kubike-20-custom-in-gruen/915401301-217-5896


----------



## kc85 (2. August 2018)

Ich würde das Kania nehmen und versuchen den Preis auf 300€ zu drücken.

kc85


----------



## taroosan (3. August 2018)

Ich wäre auch für das Kania - die anderen dürften schon aufgrund der Innenbeinlänge noch deutlich zu groß sein.


----------



## KIV (3. August 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Kania nehmen und versuchen den Preis auf 300€ zu drücken.
> 
> kc85



Ich würde den Preis durchaus akzeptieren und schnell zuschlagen. Falls Versand abgelehnt wird, Abholung durch Hermes anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (3. August 2018)

Da die 3 Annoncen alle aus dem Großraum München sind, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß eh Abholung angedacht ist.

Und da kann man, je nach vorgefundenem Zustand, immer noch mal über den Preis reden. Wen man gute Argumente hat, klappt das eigentlich immer. Zumal der aufgerufene Preis beim Kania nur VB ist. 

kc85


----------



## affenmann1st (5. August 2018)

Haben das kania vorher abgeholt!
Krass wie leicht das ist, sogar meine Tochter kann das heben!!
Nur die GRIP Shift Schaltung geht sehr schwer!
Was kann ich den dagegen tun, ausser fue Züge fetten?


----------



## KIV (5. August 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Haben das kania vorher abgeholt!
> Krass wie leicht das ist, sogar meine Tochter kann das heben!!
> Nur die GRIP Shift Schaltung geht sehr schwer!
> Was kann ich den dagegen tun, ausser fue Züge fetten?


Super, sehr gute Wahl! Das „selber  heben können“ war auch bei uns immer das Totschlagargument gegen unnütze Federgabeln und 3xirgendwas-Schaltung...

 Es gibt von Shimano Schaltzüge, die außen mit Teflon beschichtet sind, war bei uns eine lohnende Investition. Oder das Jagwire-Set mit Hüllen/Linern/gedichteten Endkappen, vllt ist ja auch da ein Tausch sinnvoll und das Set reicht für zwei Räder mit 1fach Schaltung.
Achte auf nicht zu enge Radien bei der Verlegung.


----------



## affenmann1st (7. August 2018)

Liegt nicht an den Zügen, habe sie heute gewechselt.
Auch ohne das Schaltwerk war der Drehgriff schwergängig. Hab dann dieses Federelement im Schaltgriff etwas nach innen gebogen,
das der Widerstand geringer wird.
Das hat etwas geholfen!

Ich habe auch ein SRAM MRX... und ein Shimano Altus Schaltwerk.
Wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, schalten die mit einem Verhältnis 2:1.

Falls es mit dem Schalten immer noch nicht klappt, werde ich mal auf Verhältnis 1:1 umbauen.
Das sollte doch mit diesen Teilen gehen?
https://www.kurbelix.de/drehgriff-esp-3.0-comp-8-fach
https://www.kurbelix.de/sram-schaltwerk-dualdrive-8-fach-mit-alu-befestigungskoerper-kurzer-kaefig

Oder gibt es da besseres?


----------

